# Problem mit View in ScrollView



## Robokopp (10. Jan 2013)

Ich hab eine scrollbare Liste, die nicht auf einem ListView basiert, sondern auf einem langgezogenen custom View, welches sich in einem ScrollView befindet.

Nun hab ich folgendes Problem:

Ich muss innerhalb des Customviews Mauspositionen verarbeiten. Da man immer nur einen Ausschnitt des Views sieht, müsste ich irgendwie herausfinden, um wieviel gescrollt wurde.

Wie komme ich nun von dem View aus an das Parent View, um dort die Position abzufragen?


----------



## schlingel (10. Jan 2013)

View.getParent


----------



## Robokopp (10. Jan 2013)

Ja das funzt leider nicht.

Möglicherweise liegt es daran, dass noch ein LinearLayout dazwischen liegt, aber ich komm mit getParent().getParent() auch nicht dran


----------



## schlingel (10. Jan 2013)

Immer schildern was man probiert hat, warum die Ideen verworfen wurden bzw. was nicht ging. Was geht nicht? Kommt null zurück oder ist das eine andere View?


----------



## Robokopp (10. Jan 2013)

Okay also im Endeffekt ist es ein selbstgeschriebenes Drag And Drop , was den Austausch von Objekten zwischen zwei Views ermöglicht.Im View befinden sich selbstgezeichnete Objekte. Die "Mausposition" wird mit den verfügbaren Objekten abgeglichen und das passende wird herausgepickt.

Das ganze hab ich auf dem PC zur Reife gebracht und dann versucht auf Android zu bringen. Das mit dem ScrollView hatte ich leider überhaupt nicht durchdacht und da steh ich nun.

Ich wollte eigentlich erst über das View die Position ermitteln, aber dann ist mir klar geworden dass es überhaupt nicht wissen kann, ob es verschoben wurde, über das Display hinaus ragt etc, da es ja lose im ScrollView liegt.

Was ich jetzt gemacht habe war das hier:


ScrollView scrollView=(ScrollView)this.getParent().getParent()
und ""  "" =(ScrollView)this.getParent()

Das Problem ist halt, dass wiegesagt noch ein LinearLayout unvermeidbarerweise dazwischen liegt und ich also zwei Ebenen höher müsste.

Die Exception ist eine klassische Nullpointer


----------



## schlingel (10. Jan 2013)

Hast du noch die alten 2.* Geräte als Ziel oder warum verwendest du nicht die fertige Lösung?

Wie sieht denn der Code innerhalb der CustomView aus? Kann es sein, dass hier die parent-View nicht gesetzt wird? => Problem mit fehlendem Constructor-Aufruf


----------



## Robokopp (10. Jan 2013)

Weil das eigentliche View in dem sich das Spiel befindet auch keine Liste oder ein Grid ist und ich dort auch alles selbst zeichne, und dann dachte ich mir ich machs komplett selber

Ne die wird sicher initiiert.Vlt werd ich doch einfach ne fertige Liste nehmen


----------

